# What should we use on our stairs?



## outtamymind (Oct 29, 2007)

We have light maple hardwood floors throughout downstairs, and we're going to do away with the carpet upstairs and on the stairs.  The upstairs floor will be dark cherry to match the flooring we just put in our daughter's room.  We haven't come up with a game plan on what to resurface the stairs in.  Ideally, I'd like to match them to the maple that's downstairs, but we don't want to spend that much on it.

Anybody have any ideas on how to tie the two floors together nicely?  I'll post some pics later.

-Thanks


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Oct 29, 2007)

You could see if you could match up to click flooring


----------



## outtamymind (Nov 16, 2007)

We're now thinking about maybe a slate tile or something like that.  Not sure what we'd do at the nose of the treads, but I've got a couple ideas floating around in my head.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Travis:
The slate or marble tile would look great with a nosing of maple. Nosings are available in various thicknesses and sizes and would not cost near what a whole stair tread would. The risers could be stained cherry or just painted gloss black. It would mirror and highlight the slate or marble.
I'm looking forward to the pictures on this one.
Glenn


----------



## cabinetsetc (Dec 3, 2007)

You can buy a non slip ceramic tile and nose it with maple.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 4, 2007)

outtamymind said:


> We're now thinking about maybe a slate tile or something like that.  Not sure what we'd do at the nose of the treads, but I've got a couple ideas floating around in my head.


  Slate tile looks great on stairs and its not slippery however it varies is thickness through out each tile and can be tricky to put it. They do however have a tile that is very close to the slate look and is a lot more even in thickness. We put it our en suite and it looks great.
 Glenns idea of a Maple nose is excellent. You can play around with stains till you get just the right colour to match downstairs.


----------



## joecaption (Jan 12, 2011)

Slate by far is one of the most fragile high maintance and poris natural stones out there.
Stair Treads & Risers


----------



## outtamymind (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey all, I'm back on the site! I realized that I hadn't even seen these replies, from over 4 years ago...  I plan on staying commited to sticking around now and hopefully I'll have something to offer.  I know I definitely need the help!   So with that said, I still haven't done anything to the stair treads yet.  We left the carpet, but I would still like to do that project someday.  I'll be sure to post pics of the other things we've done so far on some new posts.  

See ya around!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 10, 2012)

" "Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the first four sharpening the axe". - Abraham Lincoln"
He must have been a lawyer, a logger would have come to work with a sharp axe.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 10, 2012)

nealtw said:


> " "Give me six hours to chop down a tree and I will spend the first four sharpening the axe". - Abraham Lincoln"
> He must have been a lawyer, a logger would have come to work with a sharp axe.



And a limp, from the  missing toes....


----------



## msdb (Apr 11, 2012)

I think slate tile would look nice like others have mentioned. A friend of mines added that and it looked good


----------

